# Stoddard Double Eagle Display



## Mayhem (Jun 9, 2018)

I finally got around to taking some pictures. Here is a wonderful mid-19th century Stoddard glass lot, complete with 3 GREAT flasks and 1 MINT utility bottle, and the corresponding shard/relics that were excavated from the Granite Glass Company in Mill Village, Stoddard New Hampshire. This factory was in operations from 1846 until the late 1850s.

The quart size flask is a GII-78 EAGLE / EAGLE in a gorgeous light amber color. The impressionis strong and with little to no wear this is a top shelf example. Two-piecemold, open pontil scarred base, sheared and refired mouth.

The pint sized flask is a GII-84 EAGLE / EAGLE in a verynice OLIVE amber color. The olive tones are somewhat scarce in Stoddard glass,which was primarily amber. The impression is EXCELLENT, and there is very little to no wear. The glass luster is also quite nice, and condition is perfect! It would be difficult to find a better example. Two-piece mold, openpontil scarred base, sheared and refired mouth. 

The 1/2 pint sized flask is a GII-88 EAGLE/ EAGLE in a richamber color. Also, impression is very strong, and little to no high point wear. All of the details of the patriotic eagle are well-defined, and the glass has a wonderful "pebbly" texture to it. Nice clean glass luster. The tiniest 1/8" onion skin bubble, otherwise perfect as well. Two-piece mold, open pontil scarred base, sheared and refired mouth. Another outstanding example.

The small thin flared lip medicine / utility bottle may haveheld ink, spices or medicine. Cylindrical form, and perfect flared lip! Old amber glass, but also nice luster/ clarity. Two-piece mold, open pontil scarred base. Perfect example.   

Each of these fine specimens is accompanied by an"excavated" glass shards from Granite Glass Company in Mill Village, Stoddard New Hampshire​.

Enjoy...


​


----------



## sandchip (Jun 12, 2018)

Killer grouping.  I love those autumn colors.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 28, 2018)

Love these!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 13, 2018)

Beautiful bottles!


----------



## klaatu (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow! Those are beautiful flasks.


----------

